# Run shell instead of XDM



## ieatbirds (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi, I'm wondering if there's a way to run shell instead of XDM, or run vi in XDM. I modified /etc/ttys to run XDM instead of KDM, and now I can't run vi or anything to change the file =X


----------



## Beastie (Apr 15, 2009)

Have you configured a ~/.xsession?
If you login successfully with XDM, it'll take you to the default window manager. From there you can open a shell and modify /etc/ttys (commenting out the xdm line) using any editor you want.

If this doesn't work, can you try to kill X (ctrl + alt + backspace)?


----------



## lyuts (Apr 15, 2009)

When i need the terminal I press Crtl+Alt+F1 and hold a little bit. This puts me to the first terminal Without killing X. Then I swtich to another (Alt+F2), login and do what i need.


----------



## Djn (Apr 15, 2009)

You can press Ctrl+Alt+F[12345678] to switch to the different terminals from X directly, btw.


----------



## Gkarfield (Apr 23, 2009)

at /etc/rc.conf is a a line maybe that says xdm enable
[i have gnome and has gdm enable]
if you comment it, then you will boot in console. If that is what you need.
no windows , just the console


----------



## Gkarfield (Apr 23, 2009)

i tried ctrl + alt + f1, it worked , but how i get back.

a better way  is as root kill  the gdm  or xdm .

you have only the terminal and you can move  through  terminals [like lyuts mentioned]


----------



## lyuts (Apr 23, 2009)

Alt + f9 will bring you back.


----------



## phoenix (Apr 23, 2009)

Note:  XDM is managed via */etc/ttys* and not */etc/rc.conf*.  You enable/disable XDM (and KDM) by changing the *on* to *off* (and vice versa) for the line with xdm on it (tty7 I believe).


----------

